# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team  Easy-JTAG: 1.9 Update. Lot of changes:

## mohamed73

Easy-JTAG: 1.9 Update. Lot of changes:
eMMC Module Evolution:  *Field Firmware Update on Most Samsung Brand eMMC!!!**  6X Times Faster than in other cool boxes    
Fully Repairs eMMC Firmware Bugs such as:*  eMMC Firmware Erased/Corrupted BugNo Name eMMC "000000" Bug*Read/Write Disabled BugVerify Errors during write.Many many other eMMC BUGS.*    *Currently Supported Samsung eMMC Models for Field Firmware Update :*   * KMVUS000LA-B304  'VUS00A'KMVUS000LA-B305  'VUS00A'KMVUS000LA-B306  'VUS00A'KMVUS000LA-B307  'VUS00A'KMVTU000LM-B503  'VTU00M'KMVTU000LM-B504  'VTU00M'KMVTU000LM-B505  'VTU00M'KMVTU000LM-B507  'VTU00M'KMSJS000KM-B308  'SJS00M'KMNJS000ZM-B205  'NJS00M'KMN5U000ZM-B203  'N5U00M'KMN5U000ZM-B403  'N5U00M'KMN5U000ZM-B503  'N5U00M'KML5U000HM-B505  'L5U00M'KMKJS000VM-B309  'KJS00M'KMK8U000VM-B410  'K8U00M'KMK7U000VM-B309  'K7U00M'KMJJS000WM-B409  'JJS00M'KMJ5U000WA-B409  'J5U00A'KLMAG4FE4B-B002  'MAG4FB'KLMAG4FE4B-B202  'MAG4FB'KLMAG4FE4B-B402  'MAG4FB'KLM8G1WE4A-A001 'M8G1WA'KLM4G1FE3B-B001 'M4G1FB'KLM4G1FE3B-B201 'M4G1FB'KLM4G1FE3B-B301 'M4G1FB'KLM4G1FE3B-B401 'M4G1FB'*   P.S. DO NOT CROSS FLASH WRONG EMMC MODEL WITH NON MATCHING PART NUMBERS 
        THIS WILL KILL YOUR EMMC 100% AND IT WILL BECOME USELESS AND DEAD   P.P.S This and all newer updates will be free as any usual  Z3X Updates during last 10 years.

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

